# Forum About Russia Russian Cities  Moscow Street

## Бармалей

Quick question: Was the street now called ул. Тверская, called Калининская in the Soviet days? If not, what street is this now (I didn't find it listed on my city map, but it was noted as being the "main" street in the USSR in a book).

----------


## MikeM

Тверская = ул.Горького
Новый Арбат = пр.Калинина 
Москвичи поправят если я ошибся  ::

----------


## Dimitri

Если бы москвичи еще сами знали.. ;о)

----------

